# Best place for raw oysters?



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Does anyone know any local places in Navarre or Gulf Breeze or Pen Beach for good cheap oysters or just seafood... I like some deals! Ha thanks


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

FlatsBoy10 said:


> Does anyone know any local places in Navarre or Gulf Breeze or Pen Beach for good cheap oysters or just seafood... I like some deals! Ha thanks


Not sure about cheap, but offer:
Atlas
Fish House
McGuires
Marina Oyster Barn


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I prefer to buy a box and shuck em myself. That is the cheapest way to go unless you find them for $2 a dozen somewhere.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

There is a place on Pensacola Beach that has them for free on Wednesdays. I think some of the misfits on here gather there.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Nicholas seafood or captain Pete's off avalon


----------



## maui (Mar 3, 2009)

Pensacola Beach, Peg Leg Petes. Pay the the $1 to get on the beach At the light turn Right drive a little its on the right
Enjoy
Maui


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Went to peg legs and it was excellent! Cheap! Gonna have to try some of the others! Thanks


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> I prefer to buy a box and shuck em myself. That is the cheapest way to go unless you find them for $2 a dozen somewhere.


:thumbsup:


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Navarre Seafood next to the car wash. They have an Oyster Bar too.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> There is a place on Pensacola Beach that has them for free on Wednesdays. I think some of the misfits on here gather there.


*The Wednesday Night Free Oysters has shut down for the winter. Stay tuned for Spring.*


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Best I've had at the beach were at the Grand Marlin. Price was reasonable.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Mikvi said:


> Best I've had at the beach were at the Grand Marlin. Price was reasonable.


$9.95 /doz. or $6.50 /1/2 doz.????

you've got to be kidding right? pffftt...


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

FlatsBoy10 said:


> Does anyone know any local places in Navarre or Gulf Breeze or Pen Beach for good cheap oysters or just seafood... I like some deals! Ha thanks


Haven't been in a while, but if you're between GB and Navarre, Dave's Oyster Bar on Hwy. 98 has always been good to me. Not much variety on the menu, but their primary business is oysters.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

nichols and the other place of theirs was terrible last i went.small illegle oysters.shuckums on hy 87 milton.the best


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

I went to capt Pete's oyster house last weekend, same owner as Nichols, and asked where their oysters came from. The waitress said Texas. Sorry but I like my east bay and appalachacola oysters.


----------



## skint back (Oct 15, 2007)

Thought Capt Pete's was owned by Pete Nichols, and Nichols was purchased by by Pasco Gibson/Gibbons? Unless something has changed to different owners


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

skint back said:


> Thought Capt Pete's was owned by Pete Nichols, and Nichols was purchased by by Pasco Gibson/Gibbons? Unless something has changed to different owners


You are right different owners


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Clam said:


> I went to capt Pete's oyster house last weekend, same owner as Nichols, and asked where their oysters came from. The waitress said Texas. Sorry but I like my east bay and appalachacola oysters.


It is very hard right now to get east bay and appalachacola oysters right now I got a couple sacks from Pete's over the past two weeks and they were both east bay but he told me has has been having to buy a few from Texas because of the shortage a lot of places are having to go elsewhere to buy there oysters


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Clam said:


> I went to capt Pete's oyster house last weekend, same owner as Nichols, and asked where their oysters came from. The waitress said Texas. Sorry but I like my east bay and appalachacola oysters.


East Bay oysters are in extremely short supply and probably will be for a while. I sure miss 'em, they're the best of all as far as I'm concerned. Most of the restaurants are serving the Texas Oysters lately and I've eaten quite a few. Had some at the Ale House over the weekend that were pretty decent, big and juicy, but not as salty as a good ole EB or Appalach oyster. 

Read an article in 850 magazine last week about the Appalachicola Bay oyster industry and it is in dire straits. It has been overharvested for years trying to supply oysters to restaurants all over the country. While usually tasty, all the oysters I've had from Appalachicola were small in comparison to the EB and Texas oysters. They also suffering from the shortage of fresh water due to upstream useres (mainly Atlanta). Had a buddy of mine from Dothan that said he'd never eat an oyster from Appalach because of what Atlanta and Columbus release into the waterways that eventually flow through their. I still eat 'em but hate thinking about that when I do.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

cuzmondo said:


> East Bay oysters are in extremely short supply and probably will be for a while. I sure miss 'em, they're the best of all as far as I'm concerned. Most of the restaurants are serving the Texas Oysters lately and I've eaten quite a few. Had some at the Ale House over the weekend that were pretty decent, big and juicy, but not as salty as a good ole EB or Appalach oyster.
> 
> Read an article in 850 magazine last week about the Appalachicola Bay oyster industry and it is in dire straits. It has been overharvested for years trying to supply oysters to restaurants all over the country. While usually tasty, all the oysters I've had from Appalachicola were small in comparison to the EB and Texas oysters. They also suffering from the shortage of fresh water due to upstream useres (mainly Atlanta). Had a buddy of mine from Dothan that said he'd never eat an oyster from Appalach because of what Atlanta and Columbus release into the waterways that eventually flow through their. I still eat 'em but hate thinking about that when I do.


This is what I was told by a buddy who owns a couple resturaunts in Fort Walton. Overpopulation, pollution and indroducing new species are all destroying ecosystems everywhere. Just look at the lionfish ruining our reefs around here. All the drainange from altanta runs right into Appalachy bay. Ecosystems are fragile and can be ruined by just changing one little link in the chain. Sad stuff,


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Sadly all the time will be spend suing people rather than trying to fix the problem.....


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

cuzmondo said:


> Haven't been in a while, but if you're between GB and Navarre, Dave's Oyster Bar on Hwy. 98 has always been good to me. Not much variety on the menu, but their primary business is oysters.


+1 on Dave's... I think they are the best raw oysters in town...


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

sosmarine said:


> Navarre Seafood next to the car wash. They have an Oyster Bar too.


Shrimp Basket Navarre

Dave's Qyster Bar in Gulf Breeze

All good places.


----------

